#  Alternativmedizin >   Ab welchen Werten ist eine Schwermetallausleitung nötig >

## Nils_11

Hallo,  
vor kurzem wurde meine Schwermetallbelastung mittels Urinuntersuchung nach vorangegangener Mobilisation durch eine DMPS-Infusion vorgenommen. Die Laborergebnisse liegen mir bereits vor und zeigen eine leichte Erhöhung des Blei-, Nickel und des Quecksilberspiegels. Mein Heilpraktiker empfiehlt mir eine Entgiftung durch insgesamt 10 Anwendungen, welche sich auf DMPS-Infusionen, DMSA-Tabletten und einem dritten Entgiftungsmittel aufteilen.  
 Da der Heilpraktiker mit diesen Entgiftungen natürlich auch Geld verdient, habe ich den Verdacht, daß auch bei relativ niedrigen bzw. eigentlich unbedenklichen Werten vorschnell zu einer Entgiftung geraten wird. Deshalb habe ich heute nochmals telefonisch mit dem Labor gesprochen, welches die Analyse durchgeführt hat, um eine unabhängige Meinung bzgl. der Schwermetallwerte zu erhalten. Die Aussage des Labors war eindeutig: Die Meßergebnisse sind allesamt unauffällig. Trotzdem wollten Sie sich zu der Frage, ob eine Entgiftung anzuraten ist, nicht äußern und verwiesen mich wieder an einen Heilpraktiker. Aus diesem Grund hoffe ich hier einen Rat von Leuten zu erhalten, welche mit Schwermetallentgiftungen und üblichen Belastungsgraden bereits Erfahrungen haben.  
 Nachfolgend die Werte für die drei Schwermetalle und den dazugehörigen Referenz- bzw. Orientierungswerten (alle Werte sind in µg/g Kreatinin angegeben):    
 Quecksilber:  
 Meßwert: 10,91	chelatspezifischer Orientierungswert: 18,00		Basal Urin Norm: <1.00  
 Blei:  
 Meßwert: 6,48		chelatspezifischer Orientierungswert: 12,00		Basal Urin Norm: <5.00  
 Nickel:  
 Meßwert: 5,09		chelatspezifischer Orientierungswert: 7,00		Basal Urin Norm: <3.00  
 Kurz zur Erklärung: Der chelatspezifische Orientierungswert gibt den Durchschnittswert an unterhalb dem 65% der Getesteten liegen.  
 Die Basal Urin Norm stellt die gewöhnliche Ausscheidungsmenge ohne vorangegangene Mobilisation durch ein Entgiftungsmittel dar.  
 In den Erläuterungen zu den Untersuchungsergebnissen wird beschrieben, daß Werte oberhalb des Basal-Wertes aber unterhalb des Orientierungswertes liegt eine leichte Belastung darstellt und statistisch als unauffällig gilt.  
 Eine Therapiebedürftigkeit wird erst ab einem Meßwert von 50µg/g Kreatinin angegeben.    
 Die Mitarbeiterin des Labors äußerte aber, daß einige Patienten schon  Symptome bei geringeren Belastungen als den bei mir ermittelten feststellen konnten.  
 Ich selber bin jedoch im Moment beschwerdefrei.    
 Jetzt bin ich völlig verunsichert. Kann jemand die  Meßergebnisse interpretieren, bzw. diese richtig einschätzen?

----------


## spokes

zu einem Schulmediziner gehen und es dort abklären lassen?  
Woher sollen insbesondere die Blei- und Quecksilberbelastungen kommen? Aus dem normalen Leben oder beruflich bedingt?

----------


## Äskulap

Ich würde zumindestens die Meinung eines Schulmediziners zu Rate ziehen.  
Vor kurzen im China Restaurant gewesen? Haifischflossensuppe gegessen? Was übrigens aus mehreren Gründen nicht ok ist, gewisse Nahrungsmittel können schonmal erhöhte Quecksilbergehalte im Fleisch haben usw.  
Mal die Lebensumstände unter die Lupe nehmen. 
LG

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Woher sollen insbesondere die Blei- und Quecksilberbelastungen kommen? Aus dem normalen Leben oder beruflich bedingt?

 nun, quecksilber zumindest kommt in ostdeutschland von zu vielen, alten amalganfüllungen im mund. hab ich mir so sagen lassen...  
ansonsten halte ich persönlich heilpraktiker (bzw. das, was sie tun) für teuren hokuspokus ... 
lg

----------


## Äskulap

> nun, quecksilber zumindest kommt in ostdeutschland von zu vielen, alten amalganfüllungen im mund. hab ich mir so sagen lassen...

 Es ist auch eigentlich ein Märchen... 
Das kommt von den Heilpraktiker und "ganzheitlichen" Zahnärzten. 
Daunderer hätte da mal ein soooooo viel sagendes Experiment gehabt. Indem er Kaugummi kauen ließ und als da Rückstände von Amalgam diesbezüglich auch Quecksilber oben war hielt er das für den Beweis das Amalgam eine Quecksilbervergiftung über kurz oder lang verursacht. 
Mag sein das Amalgam nicht besonders schön ist und Quecksilber im Körper eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat, aber es wurde mehrfach bewiesen das es nicht oder nur in seltensten Fällen schädlich für den Menschen ist. 
Ich hab selbst Amalgamfüllungen, ich lebe noch und fühl mich auch nicht besonders anders  :Grin:   
Ich meine ich will ja niemanden etwas unterstellen aber ob man ein paar Euro für eine Amalgamfüllung bekommt oder 160€ oder so für eine privat zu bezahlende "weisse" Füllung. Na ja.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Amalgam hin, Amalgam her. 
Wenn die Amalgamfüllung drin ist, ist sie nicht schädlich. Denn nichts davon wird auch nur annähernd abgegeben. Amalgam ist in der Regel nur beim Einsetzen und Herausnehmen schädlich. Da wird aber - bekanntermaßen - penibel abgesaugt. Von daher, immer die Ruhe bewahren. 
Das sagen übrigens auch 100.000.000 Zahnärzte - die nicht dem Naturwahn verfallen sind.

----------


## MaxMuster

Auch wenn die Frage schon etwas älter ist, will ich hier noch antworten, denn ich muss meinen Vorrednern klar widersprechen. Zu den einzelnen Aussagen:   "...die Meinung eines Schulmediziners zu Rate ziehen."  Nein! Die Schulmedizin leugnet - verbrecherischerweise - die Schädlichkeit des Amalgams. Deshalb muss sie auch alles leugnen, was damit in Verbindung steht, also auch Ausleitungen. Sie tut das nicht aus sachlichen Gründen, sondern aus finanziellen. Die Leute, die sich hier äußern, waren nie in einer Amalgam-Selbsthilfegruppe, haben keine Bücher von Betroffenen gelesen und haben auch nicht miterlebt, wie schwer kranke Menschen wieder halbwegs gesund wurden durch Entfernen der Plomben und Ausleiten.   Ich empfehle vielmehr, sich in Patientenforen und Selbsthilfegruppen umzuhören, welche Ärzte sich gut auskennen mit dem Thema und welche Erfahrungswerte bestehen hinsichtlich der Ergebnisse. Die Werte einer einzigen Ausleitung sind nicht immer so aussagekräftig, soweit ich weiss, es kann sein, dass erst mit der Zeit mehr rauskommt. Quecksilber kommt auch erst, nachdem ein anderes Metall raus ist, schreibt Daunderer, ich glaube, Kupfer oder Zinn.   "Ich hab selbst Amalgamfüllungen, ich lebe noch und fühl mich auch nicht besonders anders"  Immer wieder gern gebrachtes Argument, zeigt aber nur Unwissenheit. Es wird nur ein bestimmter Prozentsatz der Menschen krank von so einer Quecksilberbelastung, und zwar die, die es nicht gut entgiften können, erblich bedingt.   "Wenn die Amalgamfüllung drin ist, ist sie nicht schädlich. Denn nichts davon wird auch nur annähernd abgegeben."  Das stimmt nicht. Da gibt es auch Studien zu, auch von der WHO, wo auch mit dem anderen falschen Argument "mit Fisch nimmt man mehr auf" aufgeräumt wird. Ich empfehle die Bücher von Dr. Joachim Mutter, der fast alles mit Studien belegt, was er schreibt. (Machte Daunderer leider nicht.)

----------


## Pianoman

Hinweise in Sachen "Amalgam-Krankheiten"  *1. Zur Studienlage:* 
- In eine in der Zeitschrift «Psychotherapy  and Psychosomatics» (Bd. 71, S. 223) veröffentlichten Untersuchung aus dem Jahre 2001 (Gieler et al, Uni Giessen) wurde nachgewiesen,  dass das Auftreten angeblichen Amalgambeschwerden nicht mit dem  Quecksilbergehalt im Blut der Patienten korreliert. 
Bei der Studie wurden 40 Patienten, die sich mit amalgamassozierten Beschwerden in der Klinik vorstellten, mit einer gleichgroßen Kontrollgruppe verglichen:    
Mehr als ein Viertel der Patienten zeigten verschiedene atopische Krankheitsbilder (Allergien wie allergisches Asthma, atopisches Ekzem etc.). Bei einem Drittel der vermeintlich Amalgam-Erkrankten ließen sich eine oder mehrere psychische Störungen (Somatisierungsstörungen, Depressionen) diagnostizieren. 
Bei etwas weniger als der Hälfte war keine spezifische Erkrankung / Schädigung feststellbar, die in der Lage gewesen wäre, die gefühlten Beschwerden zu erzeugen.  
Allerdings: Im Vergleich mit der Kontrollgruppe konnte bei keinem der 40 Patienten eine höher als normale Quecksilber-Belastung, geschweige denn eine Quecksilbervergiftung nachgewiesen werden. 
Die Autoren kommen zu zwei Schlußfolgerungen:  
1. Offenbar besteht kein Zusammenhang zwischen der vermeintlichen Quecksilber-Belastung und den vorgetragenen Beschwerden, da sonst in der Kontrollgruppe mit gleichen Quecksilber-Werten ebenfalls eine entsprechende Verteilung von ähnlichen Beschwerden vorzufinden sein müsste.  
2. Die Annahme, an einer "Quecksilbervergiftung" durch Zahnamalgam zu leiden, steht im direkten Zusammenhang mit den Bestrebungen der Patienten, bei denen z.B. die atopische Erkrankungen gut dokumentiert waren, Erklärungen und Ursachen ihrer Erkrankung zu finden, wobei die unsachgemäßen und nicht belegten Veröffentlichungen der sogenannten "Amalgam-Kritiker" einen erheblichen Anteil an der Meinungsbildung der Patienten haben.      
Weitere große Studien zeigen ebenfalls, dass kein Zusammenhang mit den häufig genannten, angeblich Amalgam-verursachten neurologischen Krankheiten und der Verwendung von Amalagam als Füllmaterial besteht:  
- Rasiness (2008) mit der Fragestellung: Erhöhen Amalgamfüllungen das Risiko für neurologische Erkrankungen bei Kindern zwischen 6 und 10 Lebenjahren?  ( *Klick* )  (Teilnehmerzahl: 1000 Pers.)  
- Bates_ (2004)_ mit der Fragestellung_:_ Gibt es negative gesundheitliche Folgen durch Amalgamfüllungen? ( *Klick* ) 
(Teilnehmerzahl: 20.000 Pers. Zeitraum: 1977 - 1997)  
Weiterhin sind bei diversen Studien folgenden Phänomene beobachtet worden:  
Amalgam-Beschwerden wurden vorgetragen, obwohl bei den jeweiligen Patienten überhaupt kein Amalgam in Füllungen verabeitet wurde. 
Die vermeintlich den Amalgam-Füllungen zu verdankenden Beschwerden blieben auch bestehen, obwohl eine angebliche sinnvolle Amalgam-Sanierung stattfand.     *2. Zu den "Amalgam-Kritikern":  *  
- Zur Person "Joachim Mutter"  (* Klick* )   
- Zur Person "Max Daunderer" ( *Klick* )    *3. Zur Amalgam-Diskussion:*  
Trotz der Vorteile gilt Amalgam in bestimmten Kreisen als Wurzel allen Übels.   
Naturwissenschaftliche und wissenschaftsmedizinische Erkenntnisse, die durchweg zu einem Behandlungsvorteil für Amalgam gegenüber dessen Alternativen kommen, werden als Aspekte einer allgemeinen Verschwörung zum Nachteil des Patienten angesehen.  
Amalgamskeptiker machen die Füllungen für fast  200 verschiedene Symptome verantwortlich: So sollen eher unspezifische neurologische Symptome wie Konzentrationsschwäche und Kopfschmerzen, oder diagnostizierte psychsische Erkrankungen wie Depressionen genau so eine Ursache in den Zahnfüllungen haben, wie auch Krebs, multiple Sklerose, Alzheimer oder diverse Allergien.   
Auffällig ist hierbei, dass besonders solche Erkrankungen genannt werden, bei denen eine genaue Ursache oftmals nicht klar ist. Amalgam gilt hier als Erklärung für nicht oder nur schwierig zu klärendes. Weiterhin erzeugt die Diagnose "Amalgam-Krankheit" + angeblich sinnvolle Therapie, besonders bei chronischen Erkrankungen so etwas wie Heilungshoffnung - auch wenn alles dagegen spricht, dass Amalgam/Quecksilber mit den Erkrankungen irgend etwas zutun haben könnte.          
Ziemlich alle Ergebnisse aus diversen Studien deuten darauf hin, dass die meisten Menschen, die über Amalgambeschwerden klagen, tatsächlich andere medizinische Probleme haben. Insoweit besteht die Gefahr, dass überflüssige Therapien wie die Amalgam-Sanierung nicht nur medizinische Risiken für den betroffenen Patienten mit sich bringen (und dabei auch noch den Geldbeutel enorm belasten), sondern dass eine notwendige und sinnvolle therapeutische Betreuung, z.B. durch die psychosomatische Medizin, nicht wahrgenommen wird.

----------


## MaxMuster

> *1. Zur Studienlage:*

 Wir können uns jetzt gegenseitig die Studien um die Ohren schlagen. Meine Behauptung ist ja gerade, dass die Schulmedizin hier etwas vertuscht bzw. leugnet, um eine Menge Geld (Schadensersatzforderungen) zu sparen. Es ist daher kein Wunder, dass auch die entsprechenden Studien gemacht werden. Dazu findet sich immer ein korrupter "Wissenschaftler". Dr. Mutter hat in einem seiner Bücher anhand einiger Beispiele gezeigt, wie man das macht. Dort finden Sie auch die Studien, die in die andere Richtung deuten.  
Sie kommen mir jetzt sicher mit dem Totschlagargument, ich sei ein Verschwörungstheoretiker. Ja, das bin ich, in dem Sinne, dass ich sage, es gibt in diesem Bereich eine Art Verschwörung. Ich sage das aber nicht, weil ich auf so etwas abfahre und glaube, dass die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond waren o.ä., sondern weil die harte Realität es mich gelehrt hat. Derselbe Betrug wie an den Amalgam-Opfern findet nämlich auch statt an anderen vergifteten Menschen, zB durch Holzschutzmittel oder Toner. Stichworte sind auch MCS, CFS, Fibromyalgie, Toxische Enzephalopathie (und diesbezügliche Fälschung der Leitlinie für Gutachter, ans Licht gebracht von Norbert Blüm) und toxische Polyneuropathie. Immer geht es um Entschädigungen bzw. BG-Renten. Es geht wie immer nur ums Geld.  
Ich bin selber Laie, habe aber in den letzten Jahren mit genug Menschen gesprochen und genug gelesen, um mir eine Meinung bilden zu können. Glauben Sie's, oder glauben Sie's nicht, aber ich weiss, wovon ich rede.  
Ich empfehle als Lektüre die Seiten   Dr. Tino Merz | Sachverständiger für Umweltfragen CSN Blog CSN - Forum &bull; Foren-Übersicht 
die Zeitschrift Umwelt-Medizin-Gesellschaft 
sowie die vielen Bücher von Betroffenen, auch das Buch "Von Menschen und Ratten" vom ehemaligen Staatsanwalt Schöndorf, der sehr schön beschreibt, wie man trickst bei Holzschutzmitteln und Amalgam.    

> - In eine in der Zeitschrift «Psychotherapy  and Psychosomatics» (Bd. 71, S. 223) veröffentlichten Untersuchung aus dem Jahre 2001 (Gieler et al, Uni Giessen) wurde nachgewiesen,  dass das Auftreten angeblichen Amalgambeschwerden nicht mit dem  Quecksilbergehalt im Blut der Patienten korreliert.

 Quecksilber im Blut ist nicht erhöht bei belasteten Personen, nur nach Mobilisation mit Chelatbildnern. (Ausnahme sind vielleicht akute Vergiftungen, aber wir reden hier ja über chronische, über längere Zeit entstandene.) Typische Nebelkerze also, im Blut ohne Mobilisation zu messen. Uralter Hut. A propos Giessen: Da gibt es diesen Prof. Eikmann, nennt sich Umweltmediziner, ist allerdings eher dafür zuständig, bei allem zu sagen, dass es nicht von Umweltfaktoren kommt.    

> Mehr als ein Viertel der Patienten zeigten verschiedene atopische Krankheitsbilder (Allergien wie allergisches Asthma, atopisches Ekzem etc.). Bei einem Drittel der vermeintlich Amalgam-Erkrankten ließen sich eine oder mehrere psychische Störungen (Somatisierungsstörungen, Depressionen) diagnostizieren.

 Psychische Störungen lassen sich immer diagnostizieren. Das ist das Standard-Vorgehen, wenn die Beschwerden sich nicht erklären lassen. Das beweist überhaupt nichts. Noch hinzu kommt, dass chronische Vergiftungen auch psychische Symptome auslösen, siehe Toxische Enzephalopathie.  Symptome  große Vielfalt ist meist toxisch | Dr. Tino Merz CSN Blog » Die Psychothese bei Umweltkrankheiten    

> Amalgam-Beschwerden wurden vorgetragen, obwohl bei den jeweiligen Patienten überhaupt kein Amalgam in Füllungen verabeitet wurde.

 Und das hat man genau überprüft, dass die noch nie Amalgam - Füllungen hatten? Oder hat man denen nur in den Mund gekuckt? Ausserdem gilt: Selbst wenn es Menschen gäbe, die ihre Beschwerden fälschlicherweise auf einen Faktor zurückführen, beweist das nicht, dass es nicht auch Menschen gibt, die tatsächlich durch diesen Faktor krank wurden.  
Wer Studien manipulieren will, kann das geschickt tun, indem er nur bestimmte Menschen auswählt.    

> Die vermeintlich den Amalgam-Füllungen zu verdankenden Beschwerden blieben auch bestehen, obwohl eine angebliche sinnvolle Amalgam-Sanierung stattfand.

 Wer Studien manipulieren will, kann das geschickt tun, indem er nur bestimmte Menschen auswählt. 
Und: die Amalgam-Sanierung an sich reicht nicht, die Menschen sind ja nicht durch das aktuell in den Zähnen befindliche Quecksilber krank, sondern durch das, das bereits in den Körper gelangt ist.    

> *2. Zu den "Amalgam-Kritikern":  *  
> - Zur Person "Joachim Mutter"  (* Klick* )  
> - Zur Person "Max Daunderer" ( *Klick* )

 Psiram bzw. EsoWatch ist keine seriöse Quelle, ebensowenig wie die GWUP. Wissenschaftlichkeit wird dort nur vorgetäuscht. Diese sog. Skeptiker sind immer grundsätzlich auf Seiten der Institutionen und gegen die Patienten und wählen auch demtentsprechend ihre Quellen aus. Lesen Sie lieber selbst ein Buch von Dr. Mutter, um sich ein Bld von ihm zu machen.  
Wie bereits gesagt, wenn man selber betroffen ist und vor Ort mit den Leuten redet, bekommt man ein ganz anderes Bild, als wenn man nur die Veröffentlichungen der sich so seriös gebenden Institutionen liest. Übrigens, warum es nur so wenige Experten gibt, die den Mund aufmachen, und das oft noch ein wenig schräge Vögel sind: Schauen Sie doch, wie man mit diesen Kritikern umgeht. Beispiel Dr. Binz aus Trier: hat sich jahrelang für Umweltpatienten eingesetzt, wurde dafür mit konstruierten Betrugsvorwürfen überzogen. Ähnliches hatte man Jahre vorher schonmal versucht, nämlich mit leeren Vorwürfen vor Gericht gezerrt. Diesmal, mit Hilfe der KV, kam zwar auch nichts dabei raus, aber zumindest konnte man ihm hohe Anwalts- und Gutachterkosten bescheren. Es ist einfach eine Mafia.     

> Naturwissenschaftliche und wissenschaftsmedizinische Erkenntnisse, die durchweg zu einem Behandlungsvorteil für Amalgam gegenüber dessen Alternativen kommen, werden als Aspekte einer allgemeinen Verschwörung zum Nachteil des Patienten angesehen.

 Da haben Sie meine Meinung schön formuliert.    

> Amalgamskeptiker machen die Füllungen für fast  200 verschiedene Symptome verantwortlich: So sollen eher unspezifische neurologische Symptome wie Konzentrationsschwäche und Kopfschmerzen, oder diagnostizierte psychsische Erkrankungen wie Depressionen genau so eine Ursache in den Zahnfüllungen haben, wie auch Krebs, multiple Sklerose, Alzheimer oder diverse Allergien.

 
"...dass große Symptomvielfalt ein Hinweis auf eine chronische Vergiftung  ist (andere Ätiologie ist die Ausnahme, Vergiftung das Massenphänomen,  Psycho ist Unfug). Das ist der allgemein anerkannte Stand der  wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis." Symptome  große Vielfalt ist meist toxisch | Dr. Tino Merz   

> Auffällig ist hierbei, dass besonders solche Erkrankungen genannt werden, bei denen eine genaue Ursache oftmals nicht klar ist. Amalgam gilt hier als Erklärung für nicht oder nur schwierig zu klärendes.

 Sinnlose Sätze. Wenn eine andere Ursache bereits bekannt wäre, gäbe es ja gar keine Diskussion über Amalgam als Ursache ja/nein. Ebenso gäbe es diese nicht, wenn die Ärzte von sich aus eine chron. Vergiftung abklären würden. Aber das ist ja nicht erwünscht. Deswegen wurde ja auch die Umweltmediziner-Facharzt-Ausbildung verkürzt und in den Inhalten manipuliert. Die Ärzte sollen ja gerade denken, dass niemand davon krank wird.    

> Weiterhin erzeugt die Diagnose "Amalgam-Krankheit" + angeblich sinnvolle Therapie, besonders bei chronischen Erkrankungen so etwas wie Heilungshoffnung - auch wenn alles dagegen spricht, dass Amalgam/Quecksilber mit den Erkrankungen irgend etwas zutun haben könnte.

 Ich habe so einige Menschen kennen gelernt, denen es wieder viel besser geht, nachdem sie die Zähne saniert und entgiftet haben. Leider gelingt das nicht allen. Es ist schwierig, Schäden wieder zu reparieren. Und manchen fehlt auch schlicht das Geld, weil sie zu krank zum Arbeiten sind. Unser Gesundheitssystem, das sie auf Krankenkassenkosten krank gemacht hat, ist nicht bereit, sie auf Krankenkassenkosten davon wieder zu heilen. Lieber stempelt man sie als psychisch krank ab, kommt insgesamt billiger.  
Die betroffenen Menschen (nicht nur zu Amalgam, auch zu den anderen erwähnten Themen), die ich kennengelernt habe, waren in der Mehrzahl ganz normale Menschen, deren Geschicht sehr schlüssig ist. Keine armen Spinner, sondern Menschen, die im Leben standen, bevor sie krank wurden.  Und auch nur ein Teil davon ist esoterisch angehaucht, vermutlich nicht mehr als in der Gesamtbevölkerung.  
Ich habe meinen Teil zum Thema gesagt. Es bilde sich jeder selbst ein Urteil. Ich habe nicht die Zeit, hier täglich zu entgegnen und Quellen zu posten. Es ist auch bestimmt so, dass die Gegenseite Menschen dafür bezahlt, Beiträge in ihrem Sinne in solchen Foren zu verfassen (was nicht bedeutet, dass das in diesem Fall so sein muss). Da kommt man ressourcenmässig nicht gegen an. Ausserdem tut es meinen Nerven nicht gut, immer wieder diese Verdrehungen zu lesen. Ich hielt es nur für meine Pflicht, diese nicht unwidersprochen stehenzulassen. Ich werde daher von meiner Seite aus die Diskussion hier beenden.  
MfG

----------


## MaxMuster

Nachtrag: 
Es gab ein Problem mit dem Posten, die Links sind leider  beim Wiederholen durch Copy&Paste verloren gegangen. Hier also  nochmal:   CSN Blog Symptome – große Vielfalt ist meist toxisch | Dr. Tino Merz Dr. Tino Merz | Sachverständiger für Umweltfragen CSN - Forum &bull; Foren-Übersicht

----------


## Pianoman

> Ich habe meinen Teil zum Thema gesagt. 
> Ausserdem tut es meinen Nerven nicht  gut, immer wieder diese Verdrehungen zu lesen. 
> Ich werde  daher von meiner Seite aus die Diskussion hier beenden.

 
O.K., machen Sie´s gut.

----------


## Äskulap

Was da wieder abgeht... 
Wissen Sie es gibt mittlerweile andere Füllmaterialien, jeder Mensch der damit ein Problem hat kann sich die (selbst bezahlt) machen lassen. 
oh warten sie... 
Verschwörungstheorie gefällig?  
Bei den Preisen von sogenannten "weissen" Füllungen krieg ich auch Kopfschmerzen und Depressionen. 
Vielleicht liegt es also wirklich am Amalgam?  
Man möchte keinen hohen Preis zahlen und geht dann mit "Amalgamunverträglichkeit" zur Kasse und hofft darauf die "weissen" Füllungen bezahlt zu bekommen?  
Das würde mehr Sinn ergeben als Ihre Verschwörungstheorien

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Immer wieder die gleiche Diskussion... 
Fakt ist: 
- Amalgam ist der älteste und am besten erforschte Füllstoff.
- Amalgam hat eine recht gute Verträglichkeit, Probleme treten nur selten auf.
- die Aufnahme von Amalgam ist nicht höher als die, die wird durch die Nahrung aufnehmen
- und... Amalgam ist bis heute das am meisten belastbare Füllungsmaterial - was andere nicht bieten können
- Amalgam hat eine längere Haltbarkeit als Komposit (Selbstkosten, die man sich hätte Sparen können). 
Amalgam ist Kassenleistung. Wer mehr haben will, muss bezahlen. 
Ich vertraue meinem Zahnarzt und damit bin ich bisher sehr gut gefahren. 
Dafür brauche ich kein Internet oder irgendwelche Studien (die eigentlich keine Studien sind).... 
Und eines möchte ich noch loswerden: 
Manchmal liegt das Problem einfach nur supranasal..... und nicht an der Füllung....

----------


## Äskulap

Supranasal  :c_laugh:

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Manchmal liegt das Problem einfach nur supranasal..... und nicht an der Füllung....

  

> Supranasal

  

> =>supranasal | fremdwort.de - Was ist supranasal - Definition, Bedeutung, Herkunft *supranasal -über der Nase* 
> Namen für Blödheit sind: Supranasale Insuffizienz  (supranasal = über der Nase, also im Gehirn; Insuffizienz =  Unzulänglichkeit) bzw. Supranasale Oligosynapsie (oligo = wenig; Synapse  = Verbindung zwischen Nervenzellen)

 sorry, aber ich kann über sowas nicht lachen. 
ich denke, ein patient, der zu hören kriegt, das man noch nicht weiss, woher die symptome kommen (o.ä.) kann damit besser umgehen, als wenn man ihm sagt, das mit seinem kopf was nicht stimmt, er einfach blöd ist, sich also alles nur einbildet...  
und wer weiss, vielleicht beweist man in ein paar jahren sehr wohl, das amalgan für bestimmte krankheiten verantwortlich ist. vor 20/30 jahren hat man genug abgestritten, was heute schulmed. bewiesen ist.

----------


## Äskulap

dieser herr beschwert sich nicht über irgendwelche symptome sondern er stellt alles was wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist nicht nur in frage sondern ist der meinung das sich alle studien gegen seine eigenen Vorstellungen verschworen haben. 
Und da trifft nun mal nett und durch die Blume gesagt supranasal durchaus zu. 
Es gibt bis heute keinen glaubwürdigen Beweis dafür das Amalgam schädlich ist.  
Aber wie schon geschrieben, es gibt die Möglichkeit auf eigene Kosten ein anderes Material zu nehmen, damit braucht dann niemand mehr über Amalgam diskutieren, wenn es jemand nicht will dann soll er/sie das Geld in die Hand nehmen und sich Komposit Füllungen selbst bezahlen. 
Und somit kann ich soviel lachen wie ich will. 
Noch was: Jeder der denkt er muss alternativmedizinisches Zeug nehmen, der kann das auch tun, braucht aber weder raunzen das es die kasse nicht bezahlt und es so auf seine eigene Kasse schlägt, es sollte nunmal kein öffentliches Geld dafür verschwendet werden wenn etwas nicht einwandfrei wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist!   

> _=>_supranasal | fremdwort.de - Was ist supranasal - Definition, Bedeutung, Herkunft *supranasal -über der Nase *  *Namen für Blödheit sind: Supranasale Insuffizienz (supranasal = über der Nase, also im Gehirn; Insuffizienz = Unzulänglichkeit) bzw. Supranasale Oligosynapsie (oligo = wenig; Synapse = Verbindung zwischen Nervenzellen)*

 Im übrigen schreibt doc baumann nur supranasal --> oberhalb der Nase liegend das heißt einfach dass das Problem im Kopf ist und ist keine Beschimpfung! Ich lese nämlich nichts von Insuffizienz oder Oligosynapsie!  
Also unterstellen sie hier nicht das jemand sich nicht "politisch korrekt" verhalten hat.

----------


## Schlumpfine

hab ich IHNEN das lachen verboten? eher nicht... ich schrieb, das ich darüber nicht lachen kann...  
und von polit. korrektheit hab ich auch nicht geredet, wenn ein arzt sagt, das das problem im kopf ist ... dann brauchen sie hier nichts zu beschönigen. wie viele vor jahren noch "eingebildete kranke" kennen sie, die heute eine gesicherte schulmed. - nicht eingebildete diagnose haben?  
die medizin steckt noch in den kinderschuhen, wird ihnen jeder vernünftige arzt bestätigen. und vieles kann man eben heute noch nicht erklären/beweisen... 
ich kenne ärzte, die sich gerne bei vielen patienten entschuldigen würden, weil sie ihnen nicht geglaubt haben, bis wissenschaftl./schulmed. beweise für bestimmte krankheiten vorlagen. 
als bsp. mal morbus crohn ... bis das nachgewiesen werden konnte ... und nun sogar teilweise der nachweis nur durch die untersuchung von gewebeproben, weil an sich nichts sichtbar ist bei der darmspiegelung... 
das kassen nicht für unbewiesenes zahlen ist doch voll okay, würd ich auch nicht zahlen. und wer glaubt, das es am amalgan liegt muss sich halt selber kümmern. das liegt zum glück immer noch in der entscheidungsgewalt jedes einzelnen...  
aber jemandem, der anerdes denkt, ne andere einstellung hat oder was anderes/jemand anderem glaubt einfach "ein problem im kopf" zu attestieren ist dann doch schon sehr stark...  
nicht mehr und nicht weniger...  
wo da ne unterstellung sein soll... ist nicht mehr als meine meinung.  
*koppschüttl*

----------


## Äskulap

Ja sie sollten vielleicht einfach mal richtig lesen....   

> Manchmal liegt das Problem einfach nur supranasal..... und nicht an der Füllung....

 MANCHMAL LIEGT DAS PROBLEM OBERHALB DER NASE!  
Da steht nicht: "Sie haben ein Problem im Kopf" 
Manchmal liegt das Problem im Kopf. 
Die Ursache des Problems liegt im Glauben an mystisch - schädliche Amalgamfüllungen und damit im Kopf --> supranasal   

> wie viele vor jahren noch "eingebildete kranke" kennen sie, die heute eine gesicherte schulmed. - nicht eingebildete diagnose haben?

 Mir fällt keiner ein.  
Und zu Amalgam gibt es schon etliche Studien, man wird nicht noch 50 Studien von öffentlichen Geldern bezahlen, damit gilt es als gesichert das Amalgam für den Menschen nicht schädlich ist. Nur weil das ein paar nicht wahr haben wollen, dann müssen die sich halt was anderes ausdenken.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Wow, es hängt sich bei supranasal auf. Find ich toll. 
Aber ich habe ja geschrieben "manchmal", nicht jeden betreffend.
Zumal es sich auf die Füllung und deren Leiden bezieht. 
Das man irgendwann nachweist, Amalgam in der Zahmedizin sei schädlich... Wunschdenken. Denn nichts ist so ausführlicher erforscht und so lange im Einsatz - mit besseren Ergebnissen als manch Kunststoff. Die Anzahl an tatsächlichen Unverträglichkeiten oder Sonstiges hält sich durchaus in einem geringen Rahmen. Nichts anderes ist bis heute bewiesen. 
Aber wie Sie schon richtig sagen, Schlumpfine:  _das kassen nicht für unbewiesenes zahlen ist doch voll okay, würd ich auch nicht zahlen. und wer glaubt, das es am amalgan liegt muss sich halt selber kümmern. _ Und wer Amalgam aus dem Weg gehen möchte, muss eben in die Tasche greifen. Zur Belustigung sogar oftmals zwei Mal (oder noch öfter), da die Alternativen eine viel kürzere Haltbarkeit haben und entsprechend früher gewechselt werden müssen. 
Aber wenn ich schon zuviel Geld habe und es aus dem Fenster schmeißen möchte, dann sollte man schon das richtige wählen. Nicht gleich den nächstbesten Kunststoff.

----------


## Pianoman

@_Dr. Baumann_   

> Wow, es hängt sich bei supranasal auf

 Ohne die negative Konnotation des Begriffs -  ist es wohl die meist richtige Verortung der Probleme von Elektro- oder Chemiesensitiven, Handyopfern oder Amalgamleidenden. 
Dass diese Patienten tatsächlich ein Problem haben, steht gar nicht zur Diskussion:  Da wird nämlich ernsthaft gelitten, obwohl beispielweise beschwerdenbereitende Mobilfunksendemasten überhaupt nicht in Betrieb waren, obwohl man dem Patienten nur gesagt hat, dass die angeblich lebensbedrohliche Chemikalie gegenwärtig ist, diese aber zwecks Testung, überhaupt nicht vorhanden war, da wird auf Stromspannung und "Strahlung" von Elektrogeräten reagiert, obwohl sie ausgeschaltet waren... 
Die Konsequenz aus solchen Versuchen ist nicht, sich über den Leidensdruck dieser Patienten lustig zu machen (obwohl manchmal der Eindruck entsteht), sondern solchen Leuten, die mit ihren obskuren Angeboten vom Leid dieser Patienten profitieren, das Handwerk so schwer wie möglich zu machen.  
 Wie schon in einem Beitrag weiter oben geschrieben, haben Menschen, die ihre ernsthaften Beschwerden mit solchen eingebildeten Ursachen begründen, nichts davon, wenn sie absurde Therapieverfahren - Entgiftungen, Amalgamsanierungen etc. - in Anspruch nehmen - sie benötigen psychologische/psychiatrische Hilfe. 
Wenn fixe Ideen das Denken beherrschen, hilft es nicht, die Plombe hinten links zu entfernen - das schafft höchsten kurzfristige Erleichterung.  
Das Übel liegt halt auf einer anderen Ebene. Leider ist "Krank im Kopf" in Deutschland immer noch etwas anderes, als Herz- , Lungen- oder Leberkrank.  
Deshalb setzen viele Patienten alles daran, eine materielle Erklärung für ihre Leiden zu bekommen - und tun damit alles notwendige, um ihre Problem auf alle Ewigkeit zu konservieren.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

... und um den Kreis zu schließen kommen wir dann wieder auf den Punkt: Erwartungshaltung 
... Der Patient kommt schon mit der Grundeinstellung: es MUSS etwas vorliegen, es MUSS eine Therapie geben
... sei es eine, wie von Dir geschrieben, eine Entgiftung oder sonstiges
... in 90% der Fälle erledigt sich das Problem mit einem rosa/roter Zettel auf DIN A6-Größe 
Mysteriös, was? 
Auf die anderen 10% trifft das oben stehende natürlich nicht zu!

----------


## Äskulap

> ... in 90% der Fälle erledigt sich das Problem mit einem rosa/roter Zettel auf DIN A6-Größe

 Ich weiß nicht wie das in Deutschland ist bei uns in Österreich ist es eine Krank Meldung -- man hat dann oft akute tachinose  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  Duden | Suchen | Tachinose 
Betreffend den mysteriösen Strahlenerkrankungen  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Nein, nein. DIN A6 und rosa = (Kassen-)Rezept 
Krankmeldung ist hier ursprünglich ein gelbes Formular gewesen. Das hat sich aber in der heutigen Zeit der Laserdrucker auch von selbst erledigt. Mittlerweile sind das für alle Scheine einheitliche Bögen - mit GKV-Wasserzeichen.

----------


## Äskulap

Echt so arg? Wir haben hier nur noch einen halben weissen A4 Zettel wo meistens draufsteht: Grund: Krankheit - wiederbestellt für --- oder krank bis --- fertig, mit Wasserzeichen  :Shocked:

----------

